# What Is Sam Saying Near the End of TTT?



## frodolives7601 (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Here's something that's always puzzled me. Near the end of _The Two Towers_, when Frodo and Sam are in Osgiliath, there comes a point at which Frodo says, "It's calling to him, Sam. His Eye is almost on me." Sam replies, "Hold on, Mr. Frodo. You'll be all right," but after that we only see his mouth moving because we, the viewers, are sharing Frodo's experience of not being able to hear him. Is there anyone out there who's really good at lip-reading and has been able to figure out what Sam is saying during that segment?


----------

